# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Offline mừng năm con ngựa anh em ơi.

## CKD

Lời đầu:
Nhân dịp năm con ngựa CKD kính chúc các anh em bạn hữu xa gần một năm mơi thật nhiều sức khỏe, công việc làm ăn thì luôn tiến tới, phi nước đại như ngựa, mã đáo thành công hehe.

Lời sau:
Cũng nhân dịp đầu năm ngựa.. CKD định mời anh em Offline mừng tất tết... không biết ý anh em thế nào?

- Thời gian chắc khoảng 18h30 để anh em có thể thu xếp việc cơ quan, không quá trể để xong anh em còn về làm nghĩa vụ với vợ  :Big Grin: .
- Địa điểm thì anh em góp ý thêm.. thông thường thì ở quán số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt.
- Ngày thì thứ 6 (mai), 7, CN không biết có cận quá hay không...
- Anh em offline theo phương thức campuchia

----------

anhcos, Quang_Q7

----------


## Quang_Q7

> Lời đầu:
> Nhân dịp năm con ngựa CKD kính chúc các anh em bạn hữu xa gần một năm mơi thật nhiều sức khỏe, công việc làm ăn thì luôn tiến tới, phi nước đại như ngựa, mã đáo thành công hehe.
> 
> Lời sau:
> Cũng nhân dịp đầu năm ngựa.. CKD định mời anh em Offline mừng tất tết... không biết ý anh em thế nào?
> 
> - Thời gian chắc khoảng 18h30 để anh em có thể thu xếp việc cơ quan, không quá trể để xong anh em còn về làm nghĩa vụ với vợ .
> - Địa điểm thì anh em góp ý thêm.. thông thường thì ở quán số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt.
> - Ngày thì thứ 6 (mai), 7, CN không biết có cận quá hay không...
> - Anh em offline theo phương thức campuchia


Nhất trí, tôi xin đặt một cục gạch.

----------


## CKD

Anh em cho biết ngày giờ có thể off luôn với nhé. Anh em nào có thể đi cả tuần thì khỏi hehe.

----------


## CKD

Có vài anh em tết.. đến giờ đi du xuân vẫn chưa về... nếu anh em thấy không gấp thì chắc để gần hết tháng hoặc qua tháng 03 off luôn cho đông vui nhỉ.

Thay đổi chủ đề.. Offline mừng vì đã thoát tháng ăn chơi (tháng giêng).

----------


## Mr.L

Mai 14/2 ai đi là fa đó anh ^^

----------


## anhcos

Cứ chờ hôm nào đông đủ ae hơn đi, vừa mới thoát Tết xong chưa kịp nghỉ ngơi gì hết....

----------

